# denim snowpants



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

The person who came up with the idea of snow denim should be exiled from the sport.


----------



## Vrud (Sep 2, 2011)

^^^^^^ Yes.


----------



## Unowned (Feb 5, 2011)

okay, i better stop liking it because a couple of guys on the forum think they are teh ghey.


----------



## Vrud (Sep 2, 2011)

Don't mean to harsh on your style preference...wear whatever the hell you want. I'll just never understand why someone would want to intentionally look like a broke ass tourist.


----------



## Unowned (Feb 5, 2011)

Vrud said:


> Don't mean to harsh on your style preference...wear whatever the hell you want. I'll just never understand why someone would want to intentionally look like a broke ass tourist.


no offense taken.

style has always been a _preference_ in my books.


----------



## kung-POW (Mar 16, 2011)

I personally think they look cool. They're just hating!!


----------



## Zak (Jan 25, 2011)

wouldn't denim chafe?


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Zak said:


> wouldn't denim chafe?


What? Do you freeball or something?


----------



## pcdawg (Feb 18, 2010)

naked and famous made a pair of raw denim snowpants jeans


----------



## skycdo (Sep 15, 2011)

Vrud said:


> Don't mean to harsh on your style preference...wear whatever the hell you want. I'll just never understand why someone would want to intentionally look like a broke ass tourist.


Don't you mean "old school local"? My best friend's dad used to rock the jeans and a hoodie setup.

I think the denim look is kinda interesting. I'm sure there is a lot of people who are looking into it now that Burton had it for the snowboarding team in the Olympics.


----------

